# An Alternative to Zoloft?



## outofstep (Mar 2, 2005)

I took Zoloft for anxiety for depression and SA 4 years ago. It worked really well for a year and then started to lose its effect. I started having bad mood swings again and my anxiety kicked back in. My psychiatrist upped the dosage from 100mg to 150mg and that really did nothing. 

So we tried Wellbutrin next which only made my anxiety worse and did nothing for my depression. Since then its been Remeron, Lexapro, Limictal, and a combination of Lamictal and Wellbutrin. None of which have had a noticeable effect and my depression has steadily gotten worse and its making college especially difficult.

I'm confused as to what med to try next. Is another SSRI in order since Zoloft worked well? I'm tempted to try Zoloft again since things are getting intolerable but I'm just afraid it will crap out again or me again or not work at all.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Try Effexor and Lamictal or Depokate for depression and mood swings. And Klonopin for your anxiety.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

taken from crazymeds "SSRI poop-out is starting to become common knowledge in the psychiatric community. For most people SSRI poop-out is not an issue, but for some any SSRI will work great for a few months to a couple years or more and then suddenly stop working. Fortunately you can just move on to the next one until the poop-out happens again. What happens when you run out of SSRIs? By then the drug companies will have come out with at least one new one, but guess what? Most people who experience poop-out can go back to their first SSRI and start all over again! Some people are actually on a one or two-year rotation schedule to avoid experiencing the failure"


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

When Zoloft helped, what was that like? What was different about the way you felt?


----------



## outofstep (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: re: An Alternative to Zoloft?*



Caedmon said:


> When Zoloft helped, what was that like? What was different about the way you felt?


When I was on it I felt much more confident in social situations. I stopped having irrational thoughts of people staring at me, judging me, etc. I wasn't getting anxious when talking to strangers and speaking in front of a class.

My mood definitely improved. I'm predisposed to getting depressed easily, but my lows were lower and my highs were higher when I was on Zoloft, but this starting reversing after a year.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

You didn't mention if you were on anything right now or not. 
I'm going to offer up something to think about - not technically suggesting it - but ... In contrast to most people's instincts, you may wish to think about *lowering* the dose of anything you might currently be taking, and/or going off meds altogether. 

If you're dying to try something, maybe Xanax. There is some small evidence that it can be antidepressant as well as anxiolytic.

Check all the regular labs, like endocrine, B12, etc. if you haven't already

There you go. A few ideas at least.


----------



## outofstep (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: re: An Alternative to Zoloft?*



Caedmon said:


> You didn't mention if you were on anything right now or not.


I'm currently on 100mg of Lamictal.


----------



## a ibrahim (Oct 29, 2004)

If zoloft worked for you in the past,augmentation strategy may enhance its effect again,to augment antidepressants some use atypical antipsychotics,lithium,anticonvolsants,buspar or other thing,the response to augmentation varies from person to other.


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: re: An Alternative to Zoloft?*



outofstep said:


> I'm currently on 100mg of Lamictal.


And how do you like it?


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: re: An Alternative to Zoloft?*



outofstep said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't mention if you were on anything right now or not.
> ...


How much have you tried, of Lamictal as a solo drug? (It's often taken as 200-400mg, that's why I ask.)


----------

